# Can I leave a cable box running in a closed drawer? Need ventilation?



## kennykenny

We are mounting our T.V. on the wall and running cable through the wall so we do not see the wires. We want to place the cable box in a cabinet drawer to hide it as well. Will it overheat the box if in a closed drawer?


----------



## Bob Sanders

It depends on the cable box and the size of the drawer, but they don't put out a lot of heat. I keep mine in a closed cupboard under the tv and have not run into any issues.

I would say that if there are reasonably sized gaps on the drawer sides and/or back to provide some kind of air exchange then you should be okay. It certainly wouldn't hurt to check it a few times in the beginning though.


----------



## gregzoll

kennykenny said:


> We are mounting our T.V. on the wall and running cable through the wall so we do not see the wires. We want to place the cable box in a cabinet drawer to hide it as well. Will it overheat the box if in a closed drawer?


The short answer is yes it will. Most run hot around 120-130.


----------



## joed

Heat is the enemy of electronics. The cooler it is the better. Of course if you don't own the box you could just call the cable company for a new one if it dies.


----------



## ktkelly

joed said:


> Heat is the enemy of electronics. The cooler it is the better. Of course if you don't own the box you could just call the cable company for a new one if it dies.



Being one who really doesn't care for cable companies in general, this is the aswer I must agree with.

Yes, that cable box WILL put out a lot of heat, and it will suffer. Especially so if it's a DVR.

But, it's not your box. You're just paying rent for the OLD POS. ..


----------



## del schisler

kennykenny said:


> We are mounting our T.V. on the wall and running cable through the wall so we do not see the wires. We want to place the cable box in a cabinet drawer to hide it as well. Will it overheat the box if in a closed drawer?


the box will not work if it has remote .the inferred will not go thro wood , now as far as heat i wouldn't do it , it is on all the time, their is a small transformer that will pro duce some heat but not enough to start a fire ,


----------



## Bob Sanders

del schisler said:


> the box will not work if it has remote .the inferred will not go thro wood , now as far as heat i wouldn't do it , it is on all the time, their is a small transformer that will pro duce some heat but not enough to start a fire ,


While this is true for infra red systems, many are now coming with RF remotes which work through walls, doors, wood... etc. As stated above, mine is in a closed cupboard below the tv (has been for the last 2 years) and I have had no issues.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I personally feel like you should ventilate it. But I tend to go overboard with things. 

What about a bluray player? Or AVR? Or anything else? You start putting several of these things in, and you should ventilate for sure. 

Bob is right on the RF stuff. If that isn't available, you get do the classic IR extender route.


----------



## Bob Sanders

NickTheGreat said:


> What about a bluray player? Or AVR? Or anything else?


I'm not sure I would tempt fate on those. Those do get kind of warm. 

On the other hand most if not all these newer devices have thermal overload protection built into them so I doubt you would wreck them by overheating. The thermal overload should kick in and shut them down within safe limits, but usually there will be some kind of warning sticker on them if there is a concern about heat.


----------



## PD_Lape

Sure heat is one of the huge concerns in putting electronics into an closed space but it is also fairly cheap and easy to DIY ventilation. U can simple drill holes large enough for a fan like those on your computer to fit and create a positive air flow. It could be at the back of the furniture you are keeping it in or maybe on the side depending on your preferences. With the room properly air conditioned you should have no problems.


----------

